# report for 72275



## kellyal (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

I understand that in order to bill 72275 you must be able to provide a seperate report. What exactly is required to be in that report. Can anyone share some of the items they include in their report when billing for the epidurography (72275). Thanks I appreciate any help.

Kelly Alexander CPC, M Ed


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 1, 2010)

Feb 2010 CPT Assistant:

This does not answer your question exactly. Might want to ask the physician if he knows how to dictate to describe a "formal contrast study." I think the main point is it resembles a diagnostic findings that could be help with further diagnosis.
From CPT Assistant


"Question: What is the difference between CPT codes 72275, Epidurography, radiological supervision and interpretation, and 77003, Fluoroscopic guidance and localization of needle or catheter tip for spine or paraspinous diagnostic or therapeutic injection procedures (epidural, transforaminal epidural, subarachnoid, or sacroiliac joint), including neurolytic agent destruction? 

Answer: Code 72275 (epidurography) differs from code 77003 (fluoroscopic guidance) in that it represents a formal contrast study that includes fluoroscopy. Code 77003 represents fluoroscopic guidance and localization used in spine or paraspinous injection procedures, so it is reported in addition to the code for the injection procedure when the injection procedure does not include fluoroscopic guidance. It is inappropriate to report code 77003 in addition to code 72275. 

While these localization or radiological supervision and interpretation codes are not add-on codes, typically another service is reported by the same or another physician. This is because they do not include the injection services (eg, code 62310 for the injection component of cervical epidurography or 62281 for the therapeutic epidural injection). However, the injection of small amounts of contrast to assist in the localization services described by 77003 is not separately reported. Rather it is part of the service for the injection of the diagnostic or therapeutic substance for which localization is required.


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.beckersorthopedicandspine.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2022&Itemid=

The above article talks about billng 72275.


----------

